# what other cichlid????



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok what other kind of cichlids can be capatable with my african mbuna's??? any bite's on this one??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you might wanna try some jewels or maybe convicts.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Do not mix Africans cichlids with S. America cichlids, not even africans from different lakes. You can mix for example Malawi Mbunas with Haps, and Peacocks from Lake Malawi in Africa. Jewels and Convicts are from S. America.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Do not mix Africans cichlids with S. America cichlids, not even africans from different lakes. You can mix for example Malawi Mbunas with Haps, and Peacocks from Lake Malawi in Africa. Jewels and Convicts are from S. America.


I have heard of many people mixing some species of new worlds with africans and there is a very high sucess rate.

BTW, jewels are an african cichlid, and convicts are from CA not SA


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

yea lemmy i always get good info from you


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i think im going to go with some haps or peacocks they have nice ones at th lfs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the haps and peacocks should mix fine with them as long as they are about the same size. if not then they will probly get picked on alot


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

here is a pic of some of my africans


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I have heard of many people mixing some species of new worlds with africans and there is a very high sucess rate.
> 
> BTW, jewels are an african cichlid, and convicts are from CA not SA


 Your right in the fact that people have sucessfully mixed the diffrent types of cichlids. However it's not recommended. Most African Cichlids like the brackish water while SA and CA cichlids tend to live in normal freshwater lakes. Also you would have to start out with the two mixed, cichlids don't take kindly to outsiders!!!

Also it really doesn't matter all that much about the diffrence between CA and SA cichlids. The water they usually live in is almost exactly the same. Plus fish stores usually mix CA and SA cichlids together when being sold so they are usually ok together as young.


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> ok what other kind of cichlids can be capatable with my african mbuna's??? any bite's on this one??


My suggestion to you is find out which lake your mbuna's came from and add fish they would usually interact with in the wild.

yes this means researching your fish.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

RigidNeophyte said:


> Little Waffen said:
> 
> 
> > ok what other kind of cichlids can be capatable with my african mbuna's??? any bite's on this one??
> ...


lake Malawi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

RigidNeophyte..Thanks for the save!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

RigidNeophyte said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard of many people mixing some species of new worlds with africans and there is a very high sucess rate.
> ...


who says that africans need brackish water? they live just fine in freshwater w/ a higher PH w/ no problems at all.

also when did i ever say that it wasnt ok to mix SA and CA cichlids together? i never once said that....

and yes you may run into dificulties adding new fish to your tank. but im sure that you know that









good luck


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> who says that africans need brackish water? they live just fine in freshwater w/ a higher PH w/ no problems at all.
> 
> also when did i ever say that it wasnt ok to mix SA and CA cichlids together? i never once said that....


 ok sorry the point is that african cichlids love to be in a diffrent type of water than CA/SA cichlids, wether its more salt/less salt/higher pH/lower pH whatever. They can be combined but most likely they won't be as happy as they would be in a tank with similar fish from their natural region.


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

the ca/sa comment wasn't directed specifically at you. It was a general comment


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

well thanx for all replys my tank is up and running fine all the fish are in it ill take pics this afternoon so all can see ,,i dont think ill be putting any more in there there is enough i have 21 adults and about 12 little ones i have mixed 2 tanks i have into one i think the tank looks great thanx again for all replys


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

pics of my 110gal


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

another


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

another


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

last thanx for all the info on this thread


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> well thanx for all replys my tank is up and running fine all the fish are in it ill take pics this afternoon so all can see ,,i dont think ill be putting any more in there there is enough i have 21 adults and about 12 little ones i have mixed 2 tanks i have into one i think the tank looks great thanx again for all replys


 Just wait until they start breading then you will have more fish than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Kory said:


> [
> Just wait until they start breading then you will have more fish than you'll know what to do with.


 i know i had like 300 of them in a 55gal they where breeding like crazy,,,here is a pic of the babys


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

one more


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


 lol looks like my 220 right now.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

its crazy sh9t ,,they r like all over the place ,,,and when i feed them i hold all the food between my fingers and let it slowly and there is like all these fish trying to get the food and i can feel all the little nibbles its crazy,lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, so far my favorite of the 110 is the Greshakei. Do you have a ruler or any bad boys in there?


----------

